# Face tattoos??



## facepalm66 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tattoo-ly in love: Woman had partner's name inked on her face


IT's so stupid that it's even funny. 

But seriously, how does it look 'good' from any point of view???


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 21, 2013)

Good lord. That is just crazy. Face tattoos just seem like a terrible idea.


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder what her childhood was like.


----------



## Prime (Feb 21, 2013)

I want...hold on a minute....I know!!! STARS on my face. WTF?!?!

EDIT: I want my avatar tattooed on each cheek. Not those cheeks pervs...my face!


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 21, 2013)

probably no better than the childhood her children will have...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 21, 2013)

Doesn't duderpants from Mastodon have facial tattoos? Shall we all laugh at him next? I'm down.


----------



## Prime (Feb 21, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Doesn't duderpants from Mastodon have facial tattoos? Shall we all laugh at him next? I'm down.



Yes


----------



## flint757 (Feb 21, 2013)

It's one thing when your career is completely laid out in front of you and it won't be an issue and a whole other when you are just starting in the world.

She removed a HUGE chunk of her potential job market.


----------



## Prime (Feb 21, 2013)

It's retarded either way. I laugh at your face tattoo...don't care who you are.

Would chuck norris get a face tattoo? NO


----------



## obZenity (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm covered in tattoos. . .full sleeves, giant back piece, chest done, etc. . . and this whole face thing is too much. Its not artistic, its an attention thing. Immature. Neck and hand pieces can usually look really cool if you actually get something good done, but the face? No. . .that girl looks like an idiot, and not just because she got someones name tattooed on her. Isn't that tattoo 101? Don't get girlfriend/boyfriend names?


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nothing says "convict" like a face tattoo


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 21, 2013)

There was a big fuss here in the netherlands and in belgium about the girl with the stars, she said she fell asleep and when she woke up there were stars all over her face..


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Feb 21, 2013)

That second pic looks like a murder scene


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 21, 2013)

A free spirit if I've ever seen one. Power to her for stepping up to the plate and committing, unnecessary in my eyes, but i guess I can still respect it. Definitely not something I would remotely consider


----------



## petereanima (Feb 21, 2013)

obZenity said:


> Isn't that tattoo 101? Don't get girlfriend/boyfriend names?



This. 

And this is imho the only stupid thing about it. I personally wouldn't get my face tattooed, but if anyone wants to get a face tattoo, all power to this person, I dont give a shit. Why does anyone else?



Prime said:


> Would chuck norris get a face tattoo? NO



Fuck Chuck Norris.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 21, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Doesn't duderpants from Mastodon have facial tattoos? Shall we all laugh at him next? I'm down.



I'm down, it's one of the ugliest tattoos I've seen.


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 21, 2013)

^ it's badass


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 21, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Doesn't duderpants from Mastodon have facial tattoos? Shall we all laugh at him next? I'm down.



thats more of a forehead/side face tattoo, plus he'll most likely never have to find a job outside of the music industry

i think face tattoos can look good if its small and done well, props to her for going through with it though it looks like the guy did a fairly good job too


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 21, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Doesn't duderpants from Mastodon have facial tattoos? Shall we all laugh at him next? I'm down.



And somehow it's probably the only face tattoo I find semi-bearable.


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 21, 2013)

That'll be a nice daily reminder of how much of an idiot she was as a teen when she's 70 years old and that tat is hanging off her face like melted cheese.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 21, 2013)

^ I don't get why people always bring up how tattoos will look when you're 70. It'll look just as shitty as your baggy, wrinkly, old face will.

I'm heavily-tattooed and I personally don't give a shit what I'll look like when I'm 70. I'm going to look like a saggy-ass skinbag anyway, so I might as well cover myself in all the tattoos I want, knowing that I lived my life on my own terms, while others were afraid to.


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2013)

If you're watching a porn and a chick has a face tattoo, literally everything is on the table.


----------



## Deadfall (Feb 21, 2013)

Each to his own I say,but I'm sure she looked better without all that shit on her face. Years ago I worked at a sheet metal shop. The owner tells me he has a guy coming in for an interview and asked me to sit in. The guy comes in and is telling his story. He had been in alaska for a few years working on fishing boats,had gotten hooked on drugs to make a long story short. He had a full face tattoo,some tribal type stuff I guess you would call it. I thought it looked badass.
My boss on the other hand just asked him, "were you on drugs when you did that shit to your face?" And basically told him he couldnt have a man in his shop looking that way and dealing with the general public. Wished him luck and gave him $100 before asking him to leave lol.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Face tattoo? Just...


----------



## Deadfall (Feb 21, 2013)

Randy said:


> If you're watching a porn and a chick has a face tattoo, literally everything is on the table.


 haha!


----------



## Blake1970 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have tattoos on my hands and neck, but I will never get my face tattooed. I feel like it's there body and they can do whatever they want with it. It's not for everyone.


----------



## Blake1970 (Feb 21, 2013)

JeffFromMtl said:


> ^ I don't get why people always bring up how tattoos will look when you're 70. It'll look just as shitty as your baggy, wrinkly, old face will.
> 
> I'm heavily-tattooed and I personally don't give a shit what I'll look like when I'm 70. I'm going to look like a saggy-ass skinbag anyway, so I might as well cover myself in all the tattoos I want, knowing that I lived my life on my own terms, while others were afraid to.



I'm with you bud, who gives a crap what you look like when you are that old. I take that back we will look like bad asses when we are 70


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 21, 2013)

To me, face tattoos are dumb. But if someone wants to go get it, knowing full well that nobody will hire you when you have crap permanently inked all over your face, then have fun. I'm not their mama, and I'm not gonna tell them how to live. They'll figure it out soon enough.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 21, 2013)

Blake1970 said:


> I'm with you bud, who gives a crap what you look like when you are that old. I take that back we will look like bad asses when we are 70



Fuck yeah


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 21, 2013)

Ugly people do stuff to look beautiful. 

Beautiful people do stuff to look ugly.


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2013)

I hate your avatar and sometimes I get the impression other people also hate you for your avatar.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 21, 2013)

i think it fits with how much of a snide ass he is sometimes


----------



## Watty (Feb 21, 2013)

Nothing people do surprises me any more... 

Just point and laugh; that's about all she's good for insofar as we're concerned.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> probably no better than the childhood her children will have...



Okay, now I'm all for folks making fun of tattoos and having their own opinions on the artwork and location, but this is a fucking stupid comment if I've ever seen one. 

Definitely living up to that username.  

As someone with tattoos I've had to deal with judgmental folks like you, and it ain't that fun. I can deal with the accusations of poor taste, lack of forethought, and general disgust of aesthetics and content, but it really grinds my gears when folks assume it means my character is lacking. 

No apologies here if I'm coming off like a dick. I'm a tattooed asshole and proud of it.  

Speaking of doing crazy stuff for those you love, where's the thread about folks lopping off part of their junk because their fiance is Jewish? I'd take a face tattoo over that anyday. Right fellas?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 21, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Speaking of doing crazy stuff for those you love, where's the thread about folks lopping off part of their junk because their fiance is Jewish? I'd take a face tattoo over that anyday. Right fellas?



uhh... what?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2013)

*NSFW*

Circumcision - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 21, 2013)

Since everyone are enjoying this rather expressive art, I convinced myself that few more broken people must be added 

Please, enjoy, gentlemen.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 21, 2013)

^ the fourth picture is Pauly the unstoppable who is a super nice guy



MaxOfMetal said:


> *NSFW*
> 
> Circumcision - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




oh, i thought you meant completely off


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> Since everyone are enjoying this rather expressive art, I convinced myself that few more broken people must be added
> 
> Please, enjoy, gentlemen.



That's nothing.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 21, 2013)

Shit, that's commitment right there. Be like fucking a Mass Effect character...I'd hit it!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 21, 2013)

Randy said:


> I hate your avatar and sometimes I get the impression other people also hate you for your avatar.



It's funny you say this because I avoided reading your comments because of the annoying bald guy on your previous avatar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> oh, i thought you meant completely off



There have been sects which did require to have everything removed when committing to something, usually deities or royal service, which has parallels with marriage. 

In the grand scheme of things, tattoos are nothing. I guess it's the visibility issue that gets folks.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 21, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> It's funny you say this because I avoided reading your comments because of the annoying bald guy on your previous avatar.


It is a losing battle, you have been warned.


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 21, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's nothing.



this guy is da legend. Ofc I do accept that this is friggin crazy and stuff, but at least he doesn't look as comepletely broken as, let's say, that chick.
And he gets more deals than anyone 
Still ugly tho.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 21, 2013)

flexkill said:


> It is a losing battle, you have been warned.



I know, I know...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> this guy is da legend. Ofc I do accept that this is friggin crazy and stuff, but at least he doesn't look as comepletely broken as, let's say, that chick.
> And he gets more deals than anyone
> Still ugly tho.



Yeah, Rick Genest is a boss. I'm not a fan of gray-scale, but he pulls it off. It doesn't hurt that the quality of the work is wonderful. 

I wish I had the balls for some of his work.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 21, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I know, I know...



and the avatar got even better


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 21, 2013)

no homo


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 21, 2013)

If you are scared of tattoos, that's what I understood, than nah, it doesn't hurt that much. But it sure does hurt your pocket / wallet 

Some few more beoutiesz


Dat kitty tat is badass, you have to admit it!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 21, 2013)

The fourth guy looks like he just got out of the set for "Little Britain".


----------



## Watty (Feb 21, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, Rick Genest is a boss.



I'm thinking a new thread is in order (to hash out what I aim to ask), but...why?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2013)

Watty said:


> I'm thinking a new thread is in order (to hash out what I aim to ask), but...why?



He had an idea of what he wanted himself to look like to the world and decided to make it so. He did it without hurting anyone, and has turned that into a bit of celebrity and even a lucrative modeling career. 

What he did took a lot of pain and courage, and few posses that. 

I'm saying he's a hero or a role model, but he has earned some respect from myself, and obviously others. The fact that he seems like a very down to Earth, good dude by all is a plus as well.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 21, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> The fourth guy looks like he just got out of the set for "Little Britain".



HAHA dude, what do you have like a folder of generic/aggravating avatars??? The newest is BOSS!!!


----------



## matt397 (Feb 21, 2013)

99.9999% of the face tattoos I've seen look like complete shit, which includes everything I've seen in this thread. I've got a few tattoos and plan on getting covered, but the face ? Never.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 21, 2013)

I like tattoos, and have a fair amount myself. I'd laugh at the girl for getting a face tattoo if the work was bad, but... It isn't, strangely enough. Clean lines, proportionate. Homedude has skills. 

Not everyone who gets really visible tattoos is broken. Hell, permanent decoration of the body has existed for so long that it may as well be seen as an institution. It predates Christianity, and by-and-large we don't make fun of just normal, non-pushy Christians here. 

I hope this girl knows what she's getting into. I got a neck tattoo at 19, a banner straight across my throat, and I can tell you that it made my life a lot harder. I know I'm in a different country than that girl is, but I'd be surprised if she didn't have just as hard, if not harder, of a struggle. It takes a lot of perseverance to live life on your terms, and she's going to need it.


----------



## Watty (Feb 21, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He had an idea of what he wanted himself to look like to the world and decided to make it so. He did it without hurting anyone, and has turned that into a bit of celebrity and even a lucrative modeling career.
> 
> What he did took a lot of pain and courage, and few posses that.
> 
> I'm saying he's a hero or a role model, but he has earned some respect from myself, and obviously others. The fact that he seems like a very down to Earth, good dude by all is a plus as well.



_Was in the process of starting a new thread, but I figured no need since this is still technically on-topic..._

My original question, why is he a "boss?" What did he do that's worthy of respect? Seems to me that this is just another cry for attention in a "slightly" less hipster-fashion. Can we doubt his resolve? Not so much...but should this clear disregard for the consequences of the action be idolized and praised as being anything close to bravery? Not as far as I'm concerned. And he didn't have of an idea of how he wanted to look to the world as much as he wanted the world to look at him a certain way. Is there anything inherently wrong with this idea? No, but idolizing him for a decision you wouldn't make if paid is hypocritical in some sense, if nothing else.

And, while I don't know if this is true, what's to say that he didn't have painkillers in his system while the work was being done? Not sure if this is even a practice the artist would allow for, but suffice it say we don't idolize the people who do stuff liable to injure themselves in the name of artistic expression, so why should this be any different? I figure you'd probably say that "it's not reversible, and therefore is deserving of at least some acknowledgement." And, while you'd be right, I don't see that as being reason enough to ignore everything else that might possibly be up with the guy and put him on a pedestal.

To think about it in a different way, let's examine Misha's development. He came onto the music scene and began to make a name for himself, both for his compositional ability and his skills as a guitar player/production engineer. He cultivated skills that got him noticed, and consequently got them to a point where his achievements merited respect on the part of most folks here, if not only because of the degree to which he's been successful. Rick, on the other hand, sat in a chair (albeit for hours on end in pain) and let someone draw on him. 

I realize that equating the "type" of respect given to both guys might be slightly different, but the heart of the sentiment is present in both, which is why I take issue with what you stated originally. *I don't know if I come across as too harsh or as a douche, but I see so many people who treat tattoos as a sort of social currency that buys external respect that it really irks me when I see shit like this.*

Edit: Not against tattoos in general, just those that are horribly cliche, or are inked for the sake of external gratification.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> It takes a lot of perseverance to live life on your terms, and she's going to need it.



I think that's the biggest part about getting a certain amount or placement of a tattoo that folks who aren't tattooed just don't understand. 

Our culture has dumbed down folks with tattoos enough in media so that's all people really see now. 

Instead of seeing "Oh, look at that art. Why did someone choose to go through a pain for that? What does it mean to them?", most just see "Oh, look what that uneducated, jobless loser bought with money they probably don't have.". It's sad really, especially when you consider how many people are tattooed in today's society. 

Now, on the inverse. A lot of folks do get terrible, shitty, meaningless tattoos. I'm not disputing that in the least. The issue I have is that to many, there isn't a difference between "good" or "bad", or a least as big of a gap as their should be.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 21, 2013)

Watty said:


> _Was in the process of starting a new thread, but I figured no need since this is still technically on-topic..._
> 
> My original question, why is he a "boss?" What did he do that's worthy of respect? Seems to me that this is just another cry for attention in a "slightly" less hipster-fashion. Can we doubt his resolve? Not so much...but should this clear disregard for the consequences of the action be idolized and praised as being anything close to bravery? Not as far as I'm concerned. And he didn't have of an idea of how he wanted to look to the world as much as he wanted the world to look at him a certain way. Is there anything inherently wrong with this idea? No, but idolizing him for a decision you wouldn't make if paid is hypocritical in some sense, if nothing else.
> 
> ...



Tattoos hurt. Most artists don't allow you to get them while doped up enough or drunk enough to deal with the pain. I'm not going to address that point, though.

Do you also not respect people who have survived hideous circumstances because they didn't do anything special? In most circles, respect is not something only given to people who proactively do something exclusively. In any case, Rick did 'do' something; he made a choice. While it's not a choice many would make, neither is being a Navy Seal and protecting the world by having to kill people, politics aside. Should we not respect them, too? 

You also don't know if Rick thoroughly thought this out. Neither do I. But it is precisely because of his disregard for the consequences that he also deserves to be respected. Not only did he suffer through what looks like a hundred plus hours of work, but he has made the world work for him *on his terms*. Regardless of your low opinion of him, he is getting paid while looking exactly like he wants to look. He doesn't look like some kid who just got a bunch of silly tattoos to be a rebel. There is a clear thread to his artwork, which indicates an intention to look a certain way, and not a big 'Fuck you' to the world. 

Watty, sometimes I like the things you say, but this is not one of them.


----------



## Watty (Feb 21, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> Tattoos hurt. Most artists don't allow you to get them while doped up enough or drunk enough to deal with the pain. I'm not going to address that point, though.



Fair point, I obviously have no experience, but I'd imagine if you're shaking from the pain, some sort of "aid" might be required to even finish the work.



The Reverend said:


> Do you also not respect people who have survived hideous circumstances because they didn't do anything special? In most circles, respect is not something only given to people who proactively do something exclusively. In any case, Rick did 'do' something; he made a choice. While it's not a choice many would make, neither is being a Navy Seal and protecting the world by having to kill people, politics aside. Should we not respect them, too?



I can't in good faith even begin to equate a Navy SEAL with this guy. They undergo (from what I can tell) training that would make the rest of us keel over and die; hell, they probably underwent more trauma and pain than he did getting the ink. And they made the conscious decision to do so because they felt they were called to a higher purpose, namely defending America from her enemies. Would I in a million years denounce their commitment or compare their situation to Rick's? Hell Fucking No. Perhaps that didn't address the spirit of what you intended with that comparison, but I'll leave that for you to illuminate.



The Reverend said:


> You also don't know if Rick thoroughly thought this out. Neither do I. But it is precisely because of his disregard for the consequences that he also deserves to be respected. Not only did he suffer through what looks like a hundred plus hours of work, but he has made the world work for him *on his terms*. Regardless of your low opinion of him, he is getting paid while looking exactly like he wants to look. He doesn't look like some kid who just got a bunch of silly tattoos to be a rebel. There is a clear thread to his artwork, which indicates an intention to look a certain way, and not a big 'Fuck you' to the world.



So, you're saying that we should always respect those people who see the consequences from a conscious choice completely separate from morality (eliminating the damsel in distress, sacrificing yourself for children, etc. arguments) and ignore them in favor of artistic expression? This guy wanted attention for his expression, and he got it. Nothing more and nothing less. And I hate to so callously address your last point, but the warlords across the ages have made decisions that allow for the "world to work for them," but I'd challenge anyone to openly say they support, say, the exploitation of children for personal gain as being worthy of respect. An extreme case? Sure, but same sort of idea.



The Reverend said:


> Watty, sometimes I like the things you say, but this is not one of them.



That's what the internet is for, right?


----------



## skeels (Feb 21, 2013)

Getting a tattoo takes a certain chutzpah. 

Getting a tattoo on your face takes some balls.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2013)

Watty said:


> _Was in the process of starting a new thread, but I figured no need since this is still technically on-topic..._



Don't worry, I saw that part of your post. I thought it didn't deserve it's own thread and this was a valid place to discuss this. I still do, so lets keep the italics to ourselves.  



> My original question, why is he a "boss?" What did he do that's worthy of respect? Seems to me that this is just another cry for attention in a "slightly" less hipster-fashion.



I feel like I laid out why I think he's "boss" as well as I really can. Though, from the looks of it you didn't really read into it as much, which is okay. 

He didn't get all these tattoos, or even the facial ones until much further down the road. So, it's not like he decided one day that he wanted tons of attention and to get everything done, it's been an incredibly gradual process. 



> Can we doubt his resolve? Not so much...but should this clear disregard for the consequences of the action be idolized and praised as being anything close to bravery?



Given how folks treat people with tattoos at times, yes it is brave to be who you want to be full knowing that a large part of the population, such as yourself it seems, will ridicule you. 

I find it akin to children in school who to choose to show appreciation for stuff that isn't accepted as cool, just because they aren't afraid to let folks know what they're about. 

Remember, I'm not talking about the kind of bravery a firefighter has when running into a burning building, but a certain level of social bravery that usually is only displayed anonymously on the internet, which is to say, not at all. 



> Not as far as I'm concerned.



Why? 

I get why'd you say that if you just saw him as an attention whore, which, being a model now (long after getting tattooed) he sort of is within a certain context. 



> And he didn't have of an idea of how he wanted to look to the world as much as he wanted the world to look at him a certain way. Is there anything inherently wrong with this idea? No, but idolizing him for a decision you wouldn't make if paid is hypocritical in some sense, if nothing else.



If you read some interviews or watch them online, I think you'll understand where he was coming from a little better. There's tons of stuff out there to look at and listen to. Just understand, you're not exactly right on where you're coming from. I can see how one could think that though. 

I never said I wouldn't, and didn't even mention getting paid or not. At this point in time I don't crave a face tattoo so anything would just not be worth it to me. I used to say the same for hand tattoos, but that has changed now that I know what I want that will make me feel complete. 



> And, while I don't know if this is true, what's to say that he didn't have painkillers in his system while the work was being done? Not sure if this is even a practice the artist would allow for, but suffice it say we don't idolize the people who do stuff liable to injure themselves in the name of artistic expression, so why should this be any different?



You know, we'll never really know, but given his candid comments about tattoos, once again before and after, I HIGHLY doubt he would have used a painkiller. Also, with his artists being known, if they were allowing this they'd be the laughing stock of the industry. 

It's parts like this in your post where I think you need to get to know the tattoo world a little better before trying to impeach what someone says. 



> I figure you'd probably say that "it's not reversible, and therefore is deserving of at least some acknowledgement." And, while you'd be right, I don't see that as being reason enough to ignore everything else that might possibly be up with the guy and put him on a pedestal.



Tattoos are more reversible than they've ever been. If he really wanted them gone, it can happen. 

I'm putting him on no higher pedestal than he deserves. Though, I'm starting to think you're idea of someone being a "boss" is well above mine. 

For what it's worth, I call my friends that are really cool, good, stand-up individuals that. 



> To think about it in a different way, let's examine Misha's development. He came onto the music scene and began to make a name for himself, both for his compositional ability and his skills as a guitar player/production engineer. He cultivated skills that got him noticed, and consequently got them to a point where his achievements merited respect on the part of most folks here, if not only because of the degree to which he's been successful. Rick, on the other hand, sat in a chair (albeit for hours on end in pain) and let someone draw on him.



Fuck, can we be anymore SSO? Bringing Misha into a tattoo thread out of nowhere.  

I get what you're saying, and to me that is a greater accomplishment. Though, I'm still not sure why you have problems with someone thinking someone else is really cool at all.  



> I realize that equating the "type" of respect given to both guys might be slightly different, but the heart of the sentiment is present in both, which is why I take issue with what you stated originally. *I don't know if I come across as too harsh or as a douche, but I see so many people who treat tattoos as a sort of social currency that buys external respect that it really irks me when I see shit like this.*
> 
> Edit: Not against tattoos in general, just those that are horribly cliche, or are inked for the sake of external gratification.



I don't find the heart of the sentiment to be the same though. I think you're taking what I said to mean and imply a level of admiration far about what I originally meant to state. 

I think the biggest disconnect here that you and I are facing is that we don't know well enough where either are coming from. As much as I'd love to dissect every thought on tattooing in the modern age I have, it's neither here nor there and most is opinion based or based on personal experience. 

You can disagree all you want and I encourage you to do so.


----------



## Watty (Feb 21, 2013)

Too many different quotes and unquotes to reference back to in a reply, so I figured I'd limit my reply...beaten me in that regard.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't find the heart of the sentiment to be the same though. I think you're taking what I said to mean and imply a level of admiration far about what I originally meant to state.



Fair enough man, per my comment at the end there, perhaps I read further into this than I normally would have given the subject matter.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I think the biggest disconnect here that you and I are facing is that we don't know well enough where either are coming from. As much as I'd love to dissect every thought on tattooing in the modern age I have, it's neither here nor there and most is opinion based or based on personal experience.



Per the above....this.



MaxOfMetal said:


> You can disagree all you want and I encourage you to do so.



Leave it to a MOD to be civil in his discourse...


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 21, 2013)

If someone wants to tattoo their face they have to realize, obviously, that they will have to live with that stigma. I'd like to think that they would have fully thought that through beforehand. 

I have a lot of friends with a lot of tattoos. I even know a couple of tattoo artists. They don't seem to try to be any cooler, different, or attention starved than anybody else.

To be honest its almost cooler to not have any tattoos at all these days.


----------



## Watty (Feb 21, 2013)

Splinterhead said:


> To be honest its almost cooler to not have any tattoos at all these days.



Yay me... *in the most monotonous voice possible*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2013)

Watty said:


> Yay me... *in the most monotonous voice possible*



People are what they are. I'd rather someone be who they want and look as such than to get a silly tattoo for no reason.


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 21, 2013)

*How do deal with face tattoos*
Wear it loud and proud for the rest of your life, because these are your only other options:

Burn it off






Or

Cover it up


----------



## Watty (Feb 21, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> People are what they are. I'd rather someone be who they want and look as such than to get a silly tattoo for no reason.



A-F$^ing-Men.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 21, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fuck, can we be anymore SSO? Bringing Misha into a tattoo thread out of nowhere.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 21, 2013)

Watty, I think the disconnect is that you simply don't approve of his tattoos. Like Max mentioned, the world of tattoos is just as highly nuanced a sub-culture as any other, and people are held to the same, seemingly arbitrary standards as anywhere else. I doubt painkillers were involved. Hell, even after the actual tattoo you have to deal with a few days of pain, especially with large pieces. 

As for my point about respect, I'm not equating Rick to a soldier and frankly I'm offended that you intentionally did not seek to understand my broader point. That's not like you. That particular point was to prove that we don't exclusively give respect to people who are highly skilled at something. 

I don't know what tangent you went on with the warlords and shit. You took that part so far out of context, man. He made a choice that affected his own personal life, aware of how society would treat him, and didn't look back. I'm not saying that everyone who disregards societal norms should be lauded as artists, because that's fucking dumb and you know it. The day we start praising child murderers and rapists is the day I shoot myself in the head, and I wonder just how you were able to ignore the subtlety of what I was saying. 

The fact that this guy deals with life on his own terms doesn't impress you, I get it. But having been subject to a modicum of what he has to deal with every day, I respect him. Some of us are ridiculed for the music we love, the forms of expression we love, or the gender of the person we love, and for all those who persevere in the face of that, kudos. He's pursuing happiness, in spite of the judgment people like you toss down to him. And that's legit.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 21, 2013)

I know this is off the current topic in the thread, but holy cow that Rick Genest guy looks cool! I love gray scale tattoos, and how have I never heard of that guy?! That's beautiful.


----------



## Watty (Feb 21, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> Watty, I think the disconnect is that you simply don't approve of his tattoos. Like Max mentioned, the world of tattoos is just as highly nuanced a sub-culture as any other, and people are held to the same, seemingly arbitrary standards as anywhere else. I doubt painkillers were involved. Hell, even after the actual tattoo you have to deal with a few days of pain, especially with large pieces.



I'll try to explain where I'm coming from, what follows is obviously a generalization of how I view the issue, but definitely worth thinking on.

Kid gets picked on in school. Kid wants respect and is too afraid to act in a way that might glean him some from most folks. Kid sees a subculture where people are respected simply for the sake of being a part of that subculture. Kid likes this idea. Kid thinks on an "easy" subculture to enter and settles on tattoos. Kid buys some ink. Now, whenever people in the tattoo world see Kid, they treat him with inherent respect. In essence, Kid bought his way into a position of respect.

Not saying this was exactly the progression tha tRick took by any means, but he's definitely getting attention as a result of his proclivity, which is definitely not an *unintended* benefit.



The Reverend said:


> As for my point about respect, I'm not equating Rick to a soldier and frankly I'm offended that you intentionally did not seek to understand my broader point. That's not like you. That particular point was to prove that we don't exclusively give respect to people who are highly skilled at something.



Fair enough, it seems that I breezed over what you meant and therefore didn't understand the gist. However, it seems to me that the final sentiment in that "section" referred to the Navy SEAL making a choice to undergo the training for the greater good as compared to Rick's choice to get tatt'd like he did. I obviously missed the fact that you illuminate here.



The Reverend said:


> I don't know what tangent you went on with the warlords and shit. You took that part so far out of context, man. He made a choice that affected his own personal life, aware of how society would treat him, and didn't look back. I'm not saying that everyone who disregards societal norms should be lauded as artists, because that's fucking dumb and you know it. The day we start praising child murderers and rapists is the day I shoot myself in the head, and I wonder just how you were able to ignore the subtlety of what I was saying.



The warlords comment was off base for the same reason that the sentiment regarding making the "world work for you" was off base. Bringing up a stupid counterexample is an easy way to discredit an argument, which was the intent. I don't care that he's made a living out of it; if anything it proves that he embodies the "being hailed as an artist" comment you make here. Perhaps the fact that this type of issues raises my ire as per the first note in this post blinded me to finding the subtlety you mention, but this was obviously my first instinct when reading your words.



The Reverend said:


> The fact that this guy deals with life on his own terms doesn't impress you, I get it. But having been subject to a modicum of what he has to deal with every day, I respect him. Some of us are ridiculed for the music we love, the forms of expression we love, or the gender of the person we love, and for all those who persevere in the face of that, kudos. He's pursuing happiness, in spite of the judgment people like you toss down to him. And that's legit.



I get it, you can relate the enormity of his commitment, which is something I can't claim and never will. You're on the inside looking out while I maintain the lack of walls out here allows for a clearer view. We'll be at odds on this one til the cows come home.

And while your last point expresses his sentiment rather well, it does leave you open to a host of issues, least of all having to do with people expressing their desire to find happiness in ways that infringe on the general welfare of the public. Granted, it was clarified earlier (via Max?) that he's not hurting anyone, but the point remains that many people do things that we BOTH would find abhorrent in their pursuit of happiness.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 21, 2013)

You're right that was an (over)generalization.

And being on the outside looking in (nor the other way around either) guarantee's you a more objective opinion or a _'more clear'_ view. 
In this case I actually think it clouds your judgement considering you have a preconceived opinion.


----------



## Watty (Feb 21, 2013)

flint757 said:


> You're right that was an (over)generalization.
> 
> And being on the outside looking in (nor the other way around either) guarantee's you a more objective opinion or a _'more clear'_ view.
> In this case I actually think it clouds your judgement considering you have a preconceived opinion.



In this case, yes. And I wasn't using the device in it's intended form, more its essence in describing why we'll never agree on the point.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm not so sure that your opinion is really objective, Watty, perspective be damned. 

I went back and reread your first post on this issue, and it's clear that you disdain something about this culture that goes beyond an annoyance. You seized upon several claims you thought could be used to argue for Rick's respect and tried to argue against them. What is it that you have against him, really?

I also don't understand why you insist on painting me into the corner by slipping in these statements that we should respect people's pursuits of happiness, whatever that pursuit may be. Clearly, that's not the case. I'm not arguing for a broad statement like that. I'm saying that in this situation, this context, you should respect someone willing to accept the consequences of their pursuit. I categorically reject the notion that people doing whatever they feel like should be venerated when it infringes on other people's right to do whatever they feel like. 

If you don't understand his thought process, that's okay. I have no problem with that. If you don't like his taste in tattoos, that's okay. You're entitled to that opinion. Objectively, are there some positive things you can say about this man? Yes. And to a certain degree, even if you don't care for tattoos, he has done something that can be respected.

I'll put it in non-specific terms, to see if you disagree with this on principle. If someone chooses to do something uncommon to most people, yet not harmful to any, in their quest for happiness in life, should they be regarded positively or negatively? 

The list of analogues for this is long. Can you appreciate the music of a guitarist you don't like based on his technical facility? Or should you dislike him completely, based on assumptions and ignorance?


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tattoos hurt a lot?  Well maybe in certain places like neck or elbow, but it's definitely not that bad.

IMO, it's fine as long as you enjoy it yourself, and tattooing arms and legs etc. (places you can see) is OK. I have tattoos too..
But let's face it: you CAN'T see your face by yourself, so tattooing it would be only for the reason of getting attention. Same goes with the skeleton boy. 

As far as that chick goes.. Her tattoo, even if good quality, still looks dumb.
It's a fucking writing on her face, and I see nothing cool nor brave in it. Maybe just me (and 95% of other I assume)

And tattooing for the idea of being rebel.. Dunno, childish I guess, but if it works for the person, let it be.

Acceptance? Impossible. Roughly people can't accept nothing, when we are speaking about accepting other people in they're point of view.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 22, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> But let's face it: you CAN'T see your face by yourself, so tattooing it would be only for the reason of getting attention. Same goes with the skeleton boy.



Your tattoo logic would discount back pieces as well. The reason I bring this up is because many people get tattoos as part of their body image. It's not so black and white as attention (back/face etc) or personal meaning (places where the individual can see). Tattoos aren't simply personal OR artistic, a person's body image is very important and many people have a desire for their body image to involve certain designs. Not necessarily due to desired attention, but for the positive feeling of personal, physical development. 

It's not a sign of shallowness or flawed personality. It's simply an acceptance of conscious physical development, which _can_ also relate to a person's spiritual/emotional/mental development, should they wish.


EDIT: A good example is my half sleeve, many people ask whether I get bored of it over time. My response is that I can't get bored of it because it's part of my mental image of myself, the same as the existence of my hands or feet. Meaning that regardless of whether or not I could see it everyday, it is still a part of me in the same sense that my body parts are a part of me.


----------



## no_dice (Feb 22, 2013)

I respect people's right to do what they want to their bodies, but this shit is even worse than Earth Crisis face guy, or that hideous shit on the forehead of that girl Jesse James cheated on Sandra Bullock with.


----------



## død (Feb 22, 2013)

Watty said:


> I'll try to explain where I'm coming from, what follows is obviously a generalization of how I view the issue, but definitely worth thinking on.
> 
> Kid gets picked on in school. Kid wants respect and is too afraid to act in a way that might glean him some from most folks. Kid sees a subculture where people are respected simply for the sake of being a part of that subculture. Kid likes this idea. Kid thinks on an "easy" subculture to enter and settles on tattoos. Kid buys some ink. Now, whenever people in the tattoo world see Kid, they treat him with inherent respect. In essence, Kid bought his way into a position of respect.
> 
> Not saying this was exactly the progression tha tRick took by any means, but he's definitely getting attention as a result of his proclivity, which is definitely not an *unintended* benefit.


I have yet to meet anyone that got tattoos to get respect from other people that also have tattoos. That includes myself, my girlfriend and several of my best friends. We got tattoos because we like the way they look, and spent a good deal of time and money picking out the artists that did them on us. Having tattoos doesn't automatically grant you respect from other people with tattoos.


----------



## sage (Feb 22, 2013)

Regarding the young ladies with the face tattoos in the OP: holy schnapps, I'm glad those girls are some other dads' problems. Raising daughters ain't easy. Something done went wrong there. 

Regarding most face tattoos in general: First off, ow. Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow. That's gotta hurt a lot. Second off, I hope you're independently wealthy, coz jobs that don't involve cleaning the sewers or doing the sort of porn I'm scared to watch are not going to be easy to come by.


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 23, 2013)

ILuvPillows said:


> Your tattoo logic would discount back pieces as well. .



i partly agree with you, and I don't.

Frankly, your face is the mirror of everything in you, right? 
and let's say you don't have tattoos, but scars.
Nobody would judge you, fear you etc. if you would have fully scarred back.
But they WOULD if you'd have a fully scarred face.
You catching me on this?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 23, 2013)

While the cool/nice face tattoo DOES exist, it is the hardest place to put something without looking like a serial killer


----------



## abandonist (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm covered in tattoos - arms, chest, back, knuckles, and I have a moon tattooed at the point where my sideburn meets my hairline. It's small and usually covered by my hair, but it's there.

I think "face" tattoos usually just aren't attractive, but I don't really care if anyone gets one.


----------



## skeels (Feb 23, 2013)

Personally I like the serial killer look...

I also dig that snake tongue thing....


----------



## Watty (Feb 23, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I'm not so sure that your opinion is really objective, Watty, perspective be damned.



Well, I think by definition, an opinion can't be completely objective, so I'd have to agree to that extent. 



The Reverend said:


> I went back and reread your first post on this issue, and it's clear that you disdain something about this culture that goes beyond an annoyance. You seized upon several claims you thought could be used to argue for Rick's respect and tried to argue against them. What is it that you have against him, really?



I don't have anything against him inherently as he could be the nicest guy in the world; what I don't care for is his means of revealing the fact that he wants attention.



The Reverend said:


> I also don't understand why you insist on painting me into the corner by slipping in these statements that we should respect people's pursuits of happiness, whatever that pursuit may be. Clearly, that's not the case. I'm not arguing for a broad statement like that. I'm saying that in this situation, this context, you should respect someone willing to accept the consequences of their pursuit. I categorically reject the notion that people doing whatever they feel like should be venerated when it infringes on other people's right to do whatever they feel like.



I'm most definitely NOT advocating for respecting the pursuits of happiness in all arenas, sorry if that was not clear. 



The Reverend said:


> If you don't understand his thought process, that's okay. I have no problem with that. If you don't like his taste in tattoos, that's okay. You're entitled to that opinion. Objectively, are there some positive things you can say about this man? Yes. And to a certain degree, even if you don't care for tattoos, he has done something that can be respected.



I understand his thought process just fine; he wanted to be viewed a certain way by others, and he made that a reality. And I think his tattoos are interesting not to mention well done, something most people don't seem to care about. And I'll say again that I don't consider his decision to be something worthy of my respect.



The Reverend said:


> I'll put it in non-specific terms, to see if you disagree with this on principle. If someone chooses to do something uncommon to most people, yet not harmful to any, in their quest for happiness in life, should they be regarded positively or negatively?



This makes things slightly more difficult for me, as you'd probably hoped, but only because one could involve so many things that are not self-destructive the individual being considered. And, while I know this doesn't answer the question, but how do you feel about the guy that supposedly had a pair of glasses tattooed onto his face? Is it a situation that falls into the same category as what Rick's done, or do you feel that the type of work done on the face changes what sort of respect is deserved? Is one stupid and the other art? Did one require significantly more "balls" than the other to go through with it? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on this juxtaposition of ink.



The Reverend said:


> The list of analogues for this is long. Can you appreciate the music of a guitarist you don't like based on his technical facility? Or should you dislike him completely, based on assumptions and ignorance?



I typed out a longer reply to this but realized it was a bit moot given that we've already disagreed on the point that would allow you to see exactly where I'm coming from. In short, yes...to the first part of this sentiment. And I'm not "disliking" Rick because of assumptions and ignorance, I'm disliking him because he made what I deem to be a stupid decision in his pursuit of external gratification for it (cyclical I know, but I believe someone mentioned that his work was done over time, so I figure it applies).


----------



## Watty (Feb 23, 2013)

død;3427553 said:


> I have yet to meet anyone that got tattoos to get respect from other people that also have tattoos. That includes myself, my girlfriend and several of my best friends. We got tattoos because we like the way they look, and spent a good deal of time and money picking out the artists that did them on us. Having tattoos doesn't automatically grant you respect from other people with tattoos.



Let's say you pass someone on the street who's covered in ink. Being that you have tattoos as well, your first thought is probably wondering one of the following:

1) Who did the work.
2) What might have been his reasoning for getting them.
3) How long he's had them.
4) Whether he covers them up when working.
5) Etc.

For the person who doesn't have tattoos, or doesn't care for them, the list might look like:

1) What a waste of money.
2) How stupid does this guy look?
3) I wonder who the heck would hire him.
4) Does he regret getting them?
5) Etc.

Perhaps you never even speak to the guy in question, but you've elected to think on questions significantly different than those of the "outsider;" and, in this regard, I think that you've elected to give him some respect inherently. This is, again, an oversimplification, but you've essentially chosen to bypass those "disrespectful" questions for a reason; I maintain it's due to what your post replied to.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## skeels (Feb 23, 2013)

This thread has kind of made me want to get a tattoo on my face.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 23, 2013)

Watty said:


> I understand his thought process just fine; he wanted to be viewed a certain way by others, and he made that a reality. And I think his tattoos are interesting not to mention well done, something most people don't seem to care about. And I'll say again that I don't consider his decision to be something worthy of my respect.



The first sentence I take issue with. He has visible tattoos (as opposed to invisible tattoos ), but that doesn't necessarily mean he got them just for the attention. We can never know for sure, since even his word has to be taken with some skepticism. I'll give you that point since there's no way to prove or disprove it without being in Rick's head.




Watty said:


> This makes things slightly more difficult for me, as you'd probably hoped, but only because one could involve so many things that are not self-destructive the individual being considered. And, while I know this doesn't answer the question, but how do you feel about the guy that supposedly had a pair of glasses tattooed onto his face? Is it a situation that falls into the same category as what Rick's done, or do you feel that the type of work done on the face changes what sort of respect is deserved? Is one stupid and the other art? Did one require significantly more "balls" than the other to go through with it? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on this juxtaposition of ink.



Self-destructive, for the time being, can't be used in our situation, as Rick either parlayed his choices into a career, or created a career by getting the work done he did. As for your question, humorously enough, one did require more balls than the other in terms of pain. I'm hesitant to get into a discussion of what can be considered art, as older and wiser heads disagree vehemently and much more eloquently than I on that matter. 

IMO, both command my respect. Whatever the reasons each had behind their choices, they live with the consequences. I'd afford the same respect to them that I would a gay couple holding hands, walking down Main Street in Smalltown, Texas. Of course, that assumes that Rick and Glasses Guy got their work to make their body more appealing to their idea of beauty. I'd even respect them if they just did it for attention, because they were willing to satisfy their needs in a much bolder way than I.

I guess I'm just more willing to take an empathetic stance than one based on solely my own standards.


----------



## Watty (Feb 23, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I guess I'm just more willing to take an empathetic stance than one based on solely my own standards.



Well said, though I'll refrain from holding as comparable a stance.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Its just fucked up

I'm all for being yourself and doing your own thing, but the way society is these days with appearance and everything else people should really fucking know better. I'm studying to become a primary school teacher (elementary) and I need to be really careful from now on about how I act, dress, speak, load stuff on FB etc which is really annoying. But its the world we live in and I need a career at some point.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 24, 2013)

^Different worlds, my friend. Different worlds.


----------



## skeels (Feb 24, 2013)

^We all get a choice. Some of us choose to do things regardless of societal expectations. Some of us choose to conform to opinions and judgements that "the world" tells us we should have. 

Hurray for choice!


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 24, 2013)

You know, one could almost make this a philosophical debate. Should one have to sacrifice personal happiness in order to fit in with society's arbitrary norms? And which is more venerable, the man who lives life for himself, or lives life to please others?

I'm reminded of the ancient Greek's penchant for pedophilia. At that time, it wasn't a traumatizing thing, and viewed as completely normal. Young boys would actually vie for the attention of older masters to bring themselves and their families some renown. In today's world, that's a disgusting ideology. Which is truly normal? Which is better? Is one really better than the other?


----------



## Blake1970 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 24, 2013)

^Haha my local tattoo shop has that exact same print out.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't see anything "artistic" about this chick getting her face tattoo'd like this.

Let's see... she pretty much let her boyfriend BRAND HER FACE like she's a piece of property. Sooooo artistic. More, like fucking retarded!

I don't mind tattoo's but this just looks like stupidity to the max.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Feb 24, 2013)

OP is very dumb, like axxess said. That's not even an artistic tattoo, just some guys name on a chick's face. Very stupid. I guess face tattoos are cool if you never want a decent paying job.


----------



## død (Feb 24, 2013)

Please don't try making a definition of what "art" and "artistic" means. While I agree the tattoo is fucking ugly as shit, the artist made it with his artistic abilities, and it is with out a doubt a piece of art. Art doesn't have to be beatiful.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 24, 2013)

død;3430884 said:


> Please don't try making a definition of what "art" and "artistic" means. While I agree the tattoo is fucking ugly as shit, the artist made it with his artistic abilities, and it is with out a doubt a piece of art. Art doesn't have to be beatiful.



Why not?? Too many people try to pass off bullshit as "art". Don't want to get your feelings hurt, don't make your work public.  
Some people are just not cut out to be "artists".

It's like people that get a DSLR and automatically label themselves "photographers". 

Our society is way too politically correct, people need to hear the truth once in a while and get a reality check!


----------



## død (Feb 24, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Why not?? Too many people try to pass off bullshit as "art". Don't want to get your feelings hurt, don't make your work public.
> Some people are just not cut out to be "artists".
> 
> It's like people that get a DSLR and automatically label themselves "photographers".
> ...



Because you not liking something doesn't take away the fact that it's art. Art's number one purpose is to get a reaction out of people. This certainly got a reaction, and therefore it is art. Even horrible, shitty art is still art. You can tell that to the person that created it. Doesn't change a thing.


----------



## matt397 (Feb 24, 2013)

By definition, any and all tattoos, are art. Whether you like the art work/ tattoo or not. I think the tattoo on her face is fucking stupid, pointless and ugly but that does not take away from the fact that it is art.


----------



## matt397 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> You know, one could almost make this a philosophical debate. Should one have to sacrifice personal happiness in order to fit in with society's arbitrary norms? And which is more venerable, the man who lives life for himself, or lives life to please others?
> 
> I'm reminded of the ancient Greek's penchant for pedophilia. At that time, it wasn't a traumatizing thing, and viewed as completely normal. Young boys would actually vie for the attention of older masters to bring themselves and their families some renown. In today's world, that's a disgusting ideology. Which is truly normal? Which is better? Is one really better than the other?



One could say that for some, sacrificing personal preferences and tastes and fitting in with society's arbitrary norms is all done in the pursuit of happiness through feeling like one belongs to a collective. Which is why I think some people get ink just to feel like they have something to identify with and that makes them happy. I am almost ok with that. I mean after all is said and done as long as someone is happy with the decisions they've made and as long as those decisions haven't had a negative impact on those around them then I am happy for them.


----------



## Prime (Feb 25, 2013)

If I were to get a tattoo on my face....It would be facepalm.

Tattooed on my face.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 25, 2013)

Watty said:


> 1) Who did the work.
> 2) What might have been his reasoning for getting them.
> 3) How long he's had them.
> 4) Whether he covers them up when working.
> 5) Etc.



I think none of those things. I just notice them. It's like someone wearing a shirt. Oh, that shirt has a dragon on it.




Kiwimetal101 said:


> Its just fucked up
> 
> I'm all for being yourself and doing your own thing, but the way society is these days with appearance and everything else people should really fucking know better. I'm studying to become a primary school teacher (elementary) and I need to be really careful from now on about how I act, dress, speak, load stuff on FB etc which is really annoying. But its the world we live in and I need a career at some point.



I have a great career and have knuckle tattoos. While you may think my choices silly, I actually find living a life in fear of people finding out what you really like to be a bad decision.


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 25, 2013)

For the art debate... Let me enlighten you with some smart talk..
"art is when you make something out of nothing and sell it" Frank Zappa.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 25, 2013)

*I saw the angel in the marble and carved until I set him free &#8212; Michelangelo*

*Content precedes design. Design in the absence of content is not design, it&#8217;s decoration. &#8212; Jeffrey Zeldman*

*Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail. &#8212; Ralph Waldo Emerson, Poet*

*Can anything be sadder than work left unfinished? Yes; work never begun. &#8212; Christina Rossetti, Author*

*It's not what you look at that matters, it's what you see. &#8212; Henry David Thoreau*

*Creativity is allowing yourself to make mistakes. Art is knowing which ones to keep. &#8212; Scott Adams*

*Design creates culture. Culture shapes values. Values determine the future. &#8212; Robert L. Peters*

*There's no retirement for an artist, it's your way of living so there's no end to it. &#8212; Henry Moore*

*Design is the fundamental soul of a human-made creation that ends up expressing itself in successive outer layers of the product or service. &#8212; Steve Jobs*

*The aim of art is to represent not the outward appearance of things, but their inward significance. &#8212; Aristotle*

*A design isn&#8217;t finished until somebody is using it. &#8212; Brenda Laurel*

*The holy grail is to spend less time making the picture than it takes people to look at it. &#8212; Banksy*

*Anyone who says you can't see a thought simply doesn't know art. &#8212; Wynetka Ann Reynolds*

*A camel is a horse designed by a committee. &#8212; Sir Alec Issigonis*

*One can have no smaller or greater mastery than mastery of oneself. &#8212; Leonardo da vinci*

*Art is the only way to run away without leaving home. &#8212; Twyla Tharp*

*In nature, light creates the colour. In the picture, colour creates the light. &#8212; Hans Hofmann*

*Creative without strategy is called 'art'. Creative with strategy is called 'advertising'. &#8212; Jef I. Richards*

*Fear is a darkroom where negatives develop. &#8212; Usman B. Asif*

*Everything is designed. Few things are designed well. &#8212; Brian Reed*

*No place is boring, if you've had a good night's sleep and have a pocket full of unexposed film. &#8212; Robert Adams*

*Every child is an artist. The problem is how to remain an artist once we grow up. &#8212; Pablo Picasso*

*Life beats down and crushes the soul and art reminds you that you have one. &#8212; Stella Adler*

*Design is as much an act of spacing as an act of marking. &#8212; Ellen Lupton*

*I don't paint things. I only paint the difference between things. &#8212; Henri Matisse*

*An artist never really finishes his work; he merely abandons it. &#8212; Paul Valéry*

*Practice safe design: Use a concept. &#8212; Petrula Vrontikis*

*An artist cannot fail; it is a success to be one. &#8212; Charles Horton Cooley*

*Art is an idea that has found its perfect visual expression. And design is the vehicle by which this expression is made possible. Art is a noun, and design is a noun and also a verb. Art is a product and design is a process. Design is the foundation of all the arts. &#8212; Paul Rand*

*When you photograph people in colour you photograph their clothes. But when you photograph people in B&W, you photograph their souls! &#8212; Ted Grant*

*For me, design is like choosing what I&#8217;m going to wear for the day - only much more complicated and not really the same at all. &#8212; Robynne Raye*

*The artist's world is limitless. It can be found anywhere, far from where he lives or a few feet away. It is always on his doorstep. &#8212; Paul Strand*

*No great artist ever sees things as they really are. If he did, he would cease to be an artist. &#8212; Oscar Wilde*

*Sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast. &#8212; Lewis Carroll*

*Dodging and burning are steps to take care of mistakes God made in establishing tonal relationships. &#8212; Ansel Adams*

*Art is like masturbation. It is selfish and introverted and done for you and you alone. Design is like sex. There is someone else involved, their needs are just as important as your own, and if everything goes right, both parties are happy in the end. &#8212; Colin Wright*

*I think a photography class should be a requirement in all educational programs because it makes you see the world rather than just look at it. &#8212; Author Unknown*

*One photo out of focus is a mistake, ten photos out of focus are an experimentation, one hundred photos out of focus are a style. &#8212; Author Unknown


*For the 'art debate' , I sure do feel enlightened...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Feb 25, 2013)

skeels said:


> Getting a tattoo takes a certain chutzpah.
> 
> Getting a tattoo on your face takes some balls.


Apparently sometimes they can some asshole too. youch


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 25, 2013)

My single quote outquotes all your page


----------



## matt397 (Feb 25, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> Apparently sometimes they can some asshole too. youch




Didn't feel like posting the actually video ? 

*NSFW*
Girl Gets Butt Hole Tattoo - YouTube

If this isn't allowable content then would a mod please be kind enough to pm me. This is just goes to show there's worse places to get tattoos then on your face.


----------



## Watty (Feb 25, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I think none of those things. I just notice them. It's like someone wearing a shirt. Oh, that shirt has a dragon on it.



I don't know if you'd care to use a different example, as that one just proved my point...namely that you wouldn't judge the person, only notice the fact that they had a tattoo.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 26, 2013)

I mistook your point.


----------



## Prime (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## patata (Mar 27, 2014)

The only face tattoo I think I will EVER like:





It suits him VERY well.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 27, 2014)

^I agree, it's a little more subtle and works pretty well with him. BUT, at the same time, he's in one of the biggest metal bands in the world and is an established musician, so he can always have work in music. Aside from that, I remember reading somewhere that he is/was a carpenter, so he can also get away with the face tattoo. I can't see Brent being an accountant.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 27, 2014)

I was expecting a small little tattoo not that massive thing.

I have no issue with tattoo's dedicated to spouses but a name seems like a bad idea. Get a symbol instead.


----------



## patata (Mar 27, 2014)

I really don't think he is capable given the lifestyle he does.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 28, 2014)

I have friends with awesome face tattoos. yall are haters.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 30, 2014)

The tattoo in the OP is dumb as all god damn hell. With that being said, I have no issue with face tattoos, as long as they're a quality piece that suits the person. A friend of mine is a tattoo artist and has both sides of his head tattooed, and plans on getting some small pieces on either side of his face. Some look good, some don't. Much like any other area for tattooing. I think the real issues here are the placement, size, and content. She's just a moron.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh, this thread. I have a bullet hole tattooed under my hair now.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 31, 2014)

abandonist said:


> Oh, this thread. I have a bullet hole tattooed under my hair now.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 31, 2014)

It's just hair now. You can't tell.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 31, 2014)

abandonist said:


> It's just hair now. You can't tell.


Awe, no pics of when you first got it?


----------



## abandonist (Mar 31, 2014)

I have very few pictures of myself in any fashion.


----------

